# Shellbenutzer



## planet_fox (22. Mai 2012)

Wenn ich einen shell Benutzer einrichte versuche ich per putty drauf zu zu greifen Login passwort eingabe und dann ist der terminal weg . Putty schließt sich


----------



## Till (22. Mai 2012)

Welche ISPConfig Version ist installiert und mit welcher ISPConfig Version hast Du den Shelluser erstellt?


----------



## planet_fox (22. Mai 2012)

Aktuelle Version, hab den user schon mal gelöscht und neu angelegt aber kein erfolg


----------



## Till (22. Mai 2012)

Ist es ein jailed user? Dann ist jailkit vielleicht nicht richtig installiert. Schau mal ins syslog.


----------



## planet_fox (22. Mai 2012)

```
May 22 20:55:38 lol sshd[11278]: Accepted password for bam from 128.22.33.131 port 54630 ssh2
May 22 20:55:38 lol sshd[11278]: pam_unix(sshd:session): session opened for user bam by (uid=0)
May 22 20:55:38 lol jk_chrootsh[11597]: abort, the group ID from /etc/passwd (5019) does not match the group ID we run with (5043)
May 22 20:55:38 lol sshd[11278]: pam_unix(sshd:session): session closed for user bam
```


----------



## Till (23. Mai 2012)

Schau mal bitte nach ob die Groupid des Users in /etc/group und /var/www/domain.tld/etc/group den Du zum Login verwendest identisch mit der Groupid des "webID" Benutzers dieses Webs ist.


----------



## planet_fox (24. Mai 2012)

Sollte so sein

siehe 

 /var/www/domain.tld/etc/group 



> client33:x:5043:


cat /etc/group | grep client33



> client33:x:5043:


----------



## Till (24. Mai 2012)

Ja, das ist ok. Dann Schau mal bitte in die /etc/passwd, ob der webID users dieses webs die gleiche GruppenID und UserID hat wie der user mit dem Du Dich einloggst.


----------



## planet_fox (24. Mai 2012)

> bam:x:5022:5043::/var/clients/client33/web20/./home/bam:/usr/sbin/jk_chrootsh


Passt auch


----------



## Till (24. Mai 2012)

Dann weiß ich auch nicht was jailkit da stört.


----------



## planet_fox (24. Mai 2012)

Wenn ich folgendes mache 


```
jk_check jail
```
kommen einige errors, is des normal . Kann ich den Jailkit mal neu installieren drüber Installieren oder so


----------



## Till (25. Mai 2012)

> kommen einige errors, is des normal


Poste doch mal die Fehlermeldungen.



> Kann ich den Jailkit mal neu installieren drüber Installieren oder so


Ich denke schon. Mach aber ein ispconfig update danach mit rekonfigurieren der services.


----------



## planet_fox (9. Juli 2012)

So Lösung gefunden 

Found the answer in another forum...

 	Code:
 	sudo vi /etc/jailkit/jk_chrootsh.ini 
 	Code:
 	[DEFAULT] #relax_home_group=1 skip_injail_passwd_check=1 injail_shell=/bin/bash env = TERM, PATH 
The problem was I had installed jailkit AFTER ispconfig, I did run  update.php, but needed to add the above and now all is working!

Thanks for the help.         

Link: shell users - Page 2 - HowtoForge Forums | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials


----------

